# Index of JACE's 100 Favorite Classical Recordings: 1 - 50



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I've stolen a nifty idea from Mahlerian and created a blog index for my _100 Favorite Classical Recordings_ project. As I post each new blog entry, I'll update this index. By the end, the index will include all 100 recordings.


These are my 100 _favorite_ recordings, pure and simple. I've made no attempt to put together a "well-rounded" or "historically representative" list. 
It was difficult to trim my list to 100 recordings. Many that I really enjoy didn't make the cut. I was also surprised that many of my choices were relatively recent purchases. Others are old favorites, including the very first classical CD I ever purchased.
My self-imposed ground-rule is that all of my choices are single CDs/LPs or double CD/LP sets. Choosing big box sets makes the game too easy. However, in some cases, I selected single CDs that are included in bigger box sets.
*NOTE:* 
The recordings are listed in _alphabetical_ order (by each composer's last name), *not in order of preference*.

1. J.S. Bach: The Goldberg Variations / Murray Perahia (Sony)
2. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I / Rosalyn Tureck (DG)
3. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II / Rosalyn Tureck (DG)
4. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra; Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta / James Levine, Chicago SO (DG)
5. Beethoven: Symphony Nos. 1, 3 "Eroica," 6 "Pastoral," 8 / Hermann Scherchen, Vienna State Opera O, Royal PO (MCA Classics)
6. Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 8; Fidelio Overture / Herbert von Karajan, BPO (DG)
7. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 / Carlo Maria Giulini, Chicago SO (EMI Angel)
8. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 "Choral" / Eugen Jochum, LSO, Kiri Te Kanawa, Julia Hamari, Stuart Burrows, Robert Holl (EMI)
9. Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4 / Alfred Brendel, Bernard Haitink, LPO (Philips/MHS)
10. 
11. Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 15 "Pastorale," 19, 20, 24 "à Thérèse," 25 / Rudolf Buchbinder (Teldec)
12. Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique / Charles Munch, BSO (RCA)
13. Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette / Colin Davis, LSO, Patricia Kern, Robert Tear, et al (Philips)
14. Berlioz: Overtures / Sir Colin Davis, Staatskapelle Dresden (RCA)
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 1; Tragic Overture; Academic Festival Overture / Eugen Jochum, LPO (EMI)
16. Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3 / Bruno Walter, Columbia SO (Sony)
17. Brahms: Symphony No. 4; Variations on a Theme by Haydn / Herbert von Karajan, BPO (DG)
18. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet; Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 "American" / Keith Puddy, Delmé Quartet (MCA Classics)
19. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1; Schumann: Introduction & Allegro; Mendelssohn: Capriccio Brillant / Serkin, Szell, Cleveland O; Ormandy, Philadelphia O (Sony)
20. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2; Strauss: Burleske / Rudolf Serkin, George Szell, Cleveland O; Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia O
21. Brahms: Piano Music; Schumann: Etudes Symphoniques / Dmitri Alexeev (EMI)
22. Brahms: Four Ballades, Op. 10 and other piano pieces; "The Brahms I Love" / Arthur Rubinstein (RCA)
23. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" / Eugen Jochum, Berlin PO (DG)
24. Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 / Eugen Jochum, Staatskapelle Dresden (EMI)
25. Chopin: Nocturnes / Arthur Rubinstein (Sony/RCA)
26. Chopin: The Complete Preludes / Dmitri Alexeev (EMI)
27. Chopin: Recital; "Moravec Plays Chopin" / Ivan Moravec (Connoisseur Society)
28. Chopin: Piano Recital / Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (DG)
29. Debussy: Images 1 & 2; Children's Corner / Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (DG)
30. Debussy: Preludes for Piano, Books I & II / Paul Jacobs (Nonesuch)
31. Debussy: La Mer; Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune; Jeux / Pierre Boulez, New Philharmonia O (Columbia)
32. Dvořák: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 9 "From the New World" / Sir John Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra (EMI)
33. Dvořák: Overtures, Symphonic Poems & Symphonic Variations / Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio SO (DG)
34. Haydn: Piano Sonatas Hob. XVI: 32, 34, 42; Fantasia in C; Adagio in F / Alfred Brendel (Philips)
35. Ives: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4 / Michael Tilson Thomas, CSO & Chorus (Sony)
36. Ives: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3 "The Camp Meeting" / Leonard Bernstein, NYPO (Sony)
37. Ives: Holidays Symphony; The Unanswered Question; Central Park in the Dark / Michael Tilson Thomas, CSO & Chorus (Sony)
38. Ives: Orchestral Set No. 1: "Three Places in New England" & Other Works / James Sinclair, Orchestra New England (Koch)
39. Ives: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2 / Juilliard String Quartet (Sony)
40. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord, Mass., 1840-60" / Marc-André Hamelin (New World)
41. Ives: Songs / Jan De Gaetani, Gilbert Kalish (Nonesuch)
42. Ives: Music for Chorus / Gregg Smith, The Gregg Smith Singers, Columbia Chamber Orchestra, et al (Columbia)
43. Liszt: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses; Sonata in B minor / François-Frédéric Guy (Zig Zag Territories)
44. 
45. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - Troisième année / Lazar Berman (DG)
46. Liszt: Piano Recital / Leif Ove Andsnes (EMI)
47. Liszt: Dante Symphony; Dante Sonata / Daniel Barenboim, Berlin PO (Teldec)
48. Mahler: Symphony No. 1 / Jascha Horenstein, LSO (Unicorn-Kanchana)
49. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection" / Bruno Walter, NYPO, Westminster Choir, Maureen Forrester, Emilia Cundari (Sony)
50. Mahler: Symphony No. 5 / Rafael Kubelik, BRSO (Audite)

See other index for entries 51 - 100.


----------

